# rear receiver for 5th wheel without a bumper



## bobvaughn (Sep 26, 2008)

I am looking at installing a rear receiver on my 5th wheel. I want to be able to carry our bikes. This would not be a problem if my camper had a rear bumper but it does not. I also would rather not have to take it to a welding shop. I am wondering how well the adjustable receivers that are DIY hold up under the pounding that the bike carrier will take going down the road.:10220:


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*No Welding??*

Maybe magic will work. Frank


----------

